# 13th annual steelhead expo



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

presented by lake county metroparks,and ohio central basin steelheaders. sept15th from 9am-4pm. experts in all forms of steelheading. spey,fly,centerpins,to name a few. odnr will be there giving an update on the upcoming season,and to answer questions. food raffles,local tackle shops. its at penitenitiary glens nature center.cost is $6 a person or $12 for a family. check out the flyer at ohiocentralbasinsteelheaders.com. as i find out more info,i will post.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Where's penitentiary glens ?


----------



## drewjarvi (Jul 25, 2007)

I got all excited about the expo until I saw the date. I will be down in Zoar for a Civil War Re-enactment. Too late for me to back out of the event because I am a company commander. Stinkin luck of mine!

Andy


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

8668 kirtland chardon rd. kirtland ohio


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

im there!!!!!!


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't wait! Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

MiCkFly said:


> I can't wait! Thanks for posting the info.


true that


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i be there looking to meet fellow ogfers.its really good,and they have some great raffles


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

its getting close.a week from saturday


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

930-10am updated on the steelhead fishery 10-1130 .the mystery of steelheading(methods,tools and tips. 1230-130 river basics reading water under varying conditions. 2-3pm advanced methods of fly fishing,the best steelhead flys. 315-4pm raffle...... donated from local tackle shops,and manufacturers


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

sept 27th,2007 monthly meeting will be at the firehouse resturant in wickcliff. wael dardir will make a presentation about a recent trip to the pacific northwest,also kevin kayle of the odnr will give an update on the steelhead program, and any questions. its free to attend and check out the club. ohio central basin steelheaders


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn, Thats 70 miles away. A hour and fifteen minutes. Is it worth the drive? Meaning, Will a new guy and 12 year old learn allot? Is it allot of hands on teaching? If it is we will be there also. Got to learn some tricks and trades to fill the new smoker!!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm. wounder wounder wounder. guess the thread died already.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. Is this worth spending my whole Saturday at?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

its not bad some outfitters, there are some good seminars..and alotta nice people..it does bring back the fever!


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i think its real good,but im hooked on learning as much as possible on steelies. real good seminars,all different ways to fish steelies,great raffles. it will make you a better steelheader.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Joel, if your going to go up there, let me know, ill be hanging around up there all day.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok My boy and I are going also.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Well hope to see/meet some of you guys tomorrow.


----------

